# Unusual calendar watch



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all, I stumbled across this calendar watch earlier in the week and in my opinion it is a bit of a handsome Hector. It made a refreshing change for me as I've only really been buying chrono's recently. I'm curious about it's function, I can't work out what the inner bezel correlates to. The numbers line up with the days of the week but I can't work out it interacts with the table on the dial. I know I'm probably being a bit thick here, I'm usually quite good at working things like this out. Any help would be appreciated, Pete.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks cool, sorry can't help though.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like to aligne the day and date to me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Somewhere I have the instructions for this.










I shall see if I can find them.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> Somewhere I have the instructions for this.
> 
> 
> 
> I shall see if I can find them.


 That would be great. The inner bezel works differently on yours but the basic principle seems to be the same. The figures on the dial are exactly the same (albeit a different language! ).


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

the watch shows 29 as the date so I assume that 29 aligns with JEU (thursday) so that way it tells the day??


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@peteslag

This is for setting a Raketa, which is similar. See if it makes any sense. Thee Raketa only works up to 2012 I've just checked mine and it seems to go up to 2023 ?













HEIGHT="150″ ALIGN="BOTTOM" BORDER="0″ NATURALSIZEFLAG="3″>








NATURALSIZEFLAG="3″>​ 

*

*


Setting the Perpetual Calendar​
The calendar is set by revolving the bottom
display with the setting crown. The years, from 1992 through
to 2012 are set to align below the corresponding month in the
printed table above the year window.



In the bottom close-up (above), you will
see that the year 1998 is aligned with the "JUN" (June)
marking. In the upper day display (above), the calendar can be
read by finding the day of the week, for example "MON"
(Monday), and then reading the dates in the printed table below
the day display. As you can see, there is a choice of dates of
1, 8, 15, 22 & 29. So, we know it is currently one of those
days in June 1998. It's up to you to know what date you
want. A useful feature? Maybe, maybe not - but it is interesting
nonetheless.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

Very intresting watch. And in this rare))cool


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

crilin202 said:


> the watch shows 29 as the date so I assume that 29 aligns with JEU (thursday) so that way it tells the day??


 The date window is on the 29th because I haven't bothered to change it, it doesn't have any effect on the bezels. The lower crown rotates the inner red bezel, at the moment it is set so that the 29th aligns with Jeudi. I've not set the red bezel to any thing in particular because I can't work out what to set it to (if that makes any sense). I can't help but think I'm missing a piece of the puzzle.


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> @peteslag
> 
> This is for setting a Raketa, which is similar. See if it makes any sense. Thee Raketa only works up to 2012 I've just checked mine and it seems to go up to 2023 ?
> 
> ...


 This makes sense because it tells you where each day of the week falls depending on the year. Mine doesn't have any reference to years at all. The bottom crown moves the red bezel 1-31, this seems to be days of the month. The top crown moves the month in the window at the top of the dial. I'm wondering if the original instructions for this watch would had given extra information needed to unlock this puzzle. Maybe a table of some description telling you where to set the red bezel. The plot thickens.........


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think there must be something missing because your watch does not take into account the year, and the days of the week do no mtch every year. I have no idea how it works, sorry :huh:


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

crilin202 said:


> I think there must be something missing because your watch does not take into account the year, and the days of the week do no mtch every year. I have no idea how it works, sorry :huh:


 I'm definitely missing part of the puzzle, but to be honest it adds a bit of charm to watch if anything. I'll be keeping this one for sure.


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

Definitely . :thumbsup: . If you ever find out, do not forget to share!!!


----------



## Evangelos (Feb 8, 2017)

this is madness..


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Evangelos said:


> this is madness..


 Madness?


----------

